# bildschirmpics



## badboy (6. Januar 2002)

also, hab ja schon öfter mal so# bilder gesehen auf denen
auschnitte von nem bildschirm zu sehen waren...
wie ne photographie von nem bildschirm(abschnitt) halt...

sowas hab ich auch vor, besitze aber leider kein passendes
tool welches das unterstützt, wenn jemand weiss woher ich
sowas kostengünstig bzw kostenlos bekomm...

...bitte melden

thx


----------



## Xenius (6. Januar 2002)

Wenn du...

'nen Screenshot meinst, kannste das unter Windows mit der 'Druck' Taste machen, die ist direkt neben der F12 Taste in der obersten Reihe. Draufdrücken, dann z.B. in Paint, Photoshop, Gimp oder sonstiges einfügen mit Strg + V oder im Menü bearbeiten auf Einfügen gehn - logisch 

mfg


----------



## badboy (7. Januar 2002)

*thx =)*

mensch Xenius,
dass das so einfach ist, hätt ich net unbedingt gedacht

trotzdem vielen dank ...


----------



## Xenius (7. Januar 2002)

na,  manchmal ist das einfachste eben zu simple um drauf zu kommen


----------

